# Books on Bunkers



## Mobster (Dec 27, 2010)

As per my intro to the site elsewhere (hi all :wave: if you missed it) I said I was a fan of all thing survivalist (maybe excluding some of the more extreme political ramblings).

The greatest fascination is with the shelter building. It's probably a combination of being brought up on James Bond, movies with sliding bookcases and the idea of a secret bolt hole. Older, if still poor, the dream is to one day own a set up of some description.

So... perusing google while putting a word doc plan together I started entering some items to see what would come up. I was fascinated to see that several more mainstream books, including some I'd not heard of, were in publication. I just purchased this one from Amazon here in the UK and it's a photos only book on shelters. Some more homely and some of the more extreme kind: check it out and see a few of the sample photos:

*Waiting for the End of the World by Richard Ross*

Others, not yet brought but on my wish list, include:

Cold War: Building for Nuclear confrontation 1946-1989 by Wayne Cocroft (info UK centric).

London's Secret Tubes by Andrew Emmerson (about disused, never used tube lines as well as other tunnels (cable and electrical) under London.

Cold War Secret Nuclear Bunkers and another I've heard of entitled 'secret underground cities (last bit a tiny exaggeration) again both UK centric.

Finally but not bunker related I also like the look of 'when all hell breaks loose'.


----------



## Mobster (Dec 27, 2010)

What other books are there either here or overseas which might be of use?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Mobster said:


> What other books are there either here or overseas which might be of use?


I don't _*think*_ Bunkerbob has written a book yet, but he probably could; check out some of his threads & photos, very nice! :congrat:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> I don't _*think*_ Bunkerbob has written a book yet, but he probably could; check out some of his threads & photos, very nice! :congrat:


Yanno, now that you mention it, I haven't seen BB around lately... don't think his bunker caved in on him do ya??....

But then I've been so busy troll bashing I may have missed hi.....


----------



## Mobster (Dec 27, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> I don't _*think*_ Bunkerbob has written a book yet, but he probably could; check out some of his threads & photos, very nice! :congrat:


I've seen a couple.


----------



## exiledsaint (Jan 9, 2011)

*books, cont..*

Hey folks.

I know Backwoods home and backwoodsman both have their entire history available on CD-rom and they are very dependable magazines with alot of good teaching and info and contacts for primitive living.

Book:
One Second after by William B. Forstchen with a foreward by N. Gingrich.

a compelling fiction on the what if scenario for americans, set in Western North Carolina. it will make you think


----------



## groupsurvival (Feb 19, 2012)

I learned somethings that will come in useful in the future that are related to shelters, including:
-reading terrain for its advantages and disadvantages for mobility, observation, cover and concealment.
-tunneling, hand dug
-Ragnar Benson type traps
-Survival poaching
-bunker siting, placement, construction and camouflage (lone bunkers do not work. bunkers must cover each other in depth.)


----------



## groupsurvival (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a new one-liner.

Don't wait for the end of the world, attack it.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> Yanno, now that you mention it, I haven't seen BB around lately... don't think his bunker caved in on him do ya??....
> 
> But then I've been so busy troll bashing I may have missed hi.....


I'm still here just so busy with projects, not alot of time to post.

BB


----------



## Mobster (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm between homes at the moment but am hoping to find somewhere soon. The prep begins in earnest.


----------



## exiledsaint (Jan 9, 2011)

I read The book by Forstchen, good read if not realistic. I think it's to....Happy. 
In our world, cmon....Society here would digress over night. Neighbors would attack and so on...
I have yet to find a book realistic enough to cover Armeggedon of any type.
This site is the best we can really do, and we should really network more than most of us do.


----------

